# Safe puzzles for 18 month old tot?



## Debobu (Jul 10, 2009)

Any suggestions on where to get safe puzzles for a 18 month old?
They all seem to be MIC!!!!
I inherited a bunch of M&D ones from my niece from 2003 but I am nervous to let my son play with them...Have there been recalls for their puzzles??
Thanks!


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

I love this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Mellissa-Jumbo...077792&sr=1-15

My dd is 19 months old and in the last month has figured out how to do it herself. She will do it over and over again. The big knobs are great too because she can pick up the pieces so easily.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

You could check Etsy


----------



## Amatullah0 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evie's Mama* 
I love this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Mellissa-Jumbo...077792&sr=1-15

My dd is 19 months old and in the last month has figured out how to do it herself. She will do it over and over again. The big knobs are great too because she can pick up the pieces so easily.

My DS has that one!


----------

